# What plugs , spoons , and spinners for the mouth of the AuSable ?



## fish gas (Oct 8, 2007)

Going to give the mouth of the AuSable a try next week for Steelhead . What are some of the Plugs , Spoons, and Spinners that are the go to artificial plugs you use and in what colors . A long long time ago I used KO wobblers from the pier . Thanks for any advice .


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

fish gas said:


> Going to give the mouth of the AuSable a try next week for Steelhead . What are some of the Plugs , Spoons, and Spinners that are the go to artificial plugs you use and in what colors . A long long time ago I used KO wobblers from the pier . Thanks for any advice .


In the old days, that was a go to spot for me when I had no bait. Besides typical hardware, spin and glows and wobble glows were good to me there simply drifted with a pencil lead up to one oz, depending on water levels.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

3/4 ounce little cleos in orange. #4 mepps aglia silver blade. small tots in fire tiger.


----------



## BigRob (Aug 19, 2011)

Headed there this weekend, any walleye being caught at the mouth?


----------



## fish gas (Oct 8, 2007)

Went there Sunday and caught one off the pier . It was caught on a Gold and Florescent Orange KO Wobbler . I did not see any Walleye caught .


----------

